# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Gray tree frog care page broken?

## HerronScott

Hi,

The gray tree frog care page appears to be broken?

http://www.frogforum.net/frog-toad-care-sheets/Hyla-versicolor-chrysoscelis-Grey-Gray-Treefrog-Tree-Frog-Breeding-Care-Sheet-Info.html

Scott

----------


## AAron

Hello

I don't know how to help you with that care sheet but I made one so I have the link for you to check it out. I'm doing part 2 this year!

https://ourreptileforum.com/communit...e-frogs.17159/

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## HerronScott

> Hello
> 
> I don't know how to help you with that care sheet but I made one so I have the link for you to check it out. I'm doing part 2 this year!
> 
> https://ourreptileforum.com/communit...e-frogs.17159/
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Scott

----------

